

Start your own circle (best ad so far for Google+?) - nextparadigms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Huzwy7CfKro

======
51Cards
I'm guessing the spelling error at the end makes this non-offical, though
Google should nab the concept. Well done.

------
jcoder
Are we sure that nobody has a patent on the circle? These days...

------
alecbenzer
this would be so much better if it were real

